# Bilstein B14 Coilover Worth it?



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, so I am considering getting some coilover.....since I am a novice and frugal (cheap), I am considering non damping adjustable ones...

I am considering either the Bilstein B14 or the ST X coilovers....

Does anyone have any experience with these? Any suggestion?

Thanks.

P.S. This is for an A3 2.0TQ S-line without sport suspension.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

The first set of coils I ever got, many years ago, where only height adjustable, and they were not firm enough for me, I really regretted it. 

I've only gotten fully adjustable ones since, the ability to dial in the best comfort/performance balance for me is worth it in my opinion. 

If your not picky about this aspect, then it might not be worth it to you.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

will13k7 said:


> The first set of coils I ever got, many years ago, where only height adjustable, and they were not firm enough for me, I really regretted it.
> 
> I've only gotten fully adjustable ones since, the ability to dial in the best comfort/performance balance for me is worth it in my opinion.
> 
> If your not picky about this aspect, then it might not be worth it to you.



I am more worried that they are too firm. My significant other will not be happy if the suspension is too firm. I think our max would be just a tad harsher than the sport suspension.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> I am more worried that they are too firm. My significant other will not be happy if the suspension is too firm. I think our max would be just a tad harsher than the sport suspension.


haha, for sure, that's where the adjust-ability is the best, if you got non-adjust-able and your shortie hated how it rode, your screwed! Labor is pretty high to swap out coils. The PSS10's have a setting of 1-10, I think '5' is very significant other friendly, '7' is really fun, but that wore on me after a few months, and my wifie started to not like it too.


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

If you're worried about comfort I would most certainly go for dampening adjustable coilovers. That room for adjustment can only be beneficial under your circumstances. 

One scenario, they are too soft and you want a little stiffer; adjust them. 

Second scenario, too rough, adjust them. 

From my experience the dampening is usually set in-the-middle so you have a pretty wide range of adjustment. 

Lowering springs are also a good option if height adjustability isn't your greatest concern. 


Sent from The Armpit of America


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bilstein B16 is not an option as it is almost double the price.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> if you plan on keeping the car the b16s might be a worthwhile investment. Have you also considered kW v1s?
> Another alternative is to upgrade to an s3 and most likely won't have the itch to mod anything...


:laugh:

Not counting the MSRP difference between the S3 and my car, I'd need to eat ~10k for the depreciation and frieght+PDI. Sure, my car has roughly 20k km already, so I'd consider that as ~5k loss.

With 5k, I can mod the car to get a lot more than what the S3 gives me over the S line.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> 5k in mods can definitely make an a3 walk all over an s3 but also have to consider the dealer denying warranty claims, td1 flag, etc. I took an 8k loss but wasnt happy with what happened to my a3 so it was a more reason to.
> I slapped springs on my sti, gf complained got a headache, then later swapped them out for kw v3s complains stopped. Just something to consider, you know...women :laugh:


Yea, I am very worried about her. :laugh:

I am not too concerned about warranty claim as I am completely satisfied with the power. I am just not very happy with the suspension. I talked to my Audi sales guy (a car enthusiast) and as long as I don't touch the engine and transmission, it won't be flagged...he highly recommended suspension and cat-back exhaust mods as they won't cause me any trouble...how often would we need warranty claims for those parts.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Hi, so I am considering getting some coilover.....since I am a novice and frugal (cheap), I am considering non damping adjustable ones...
> 
> I am considering either the Bilstein B14 or the ST X coilovers....
> 
> ...


I also saw your other thread re: Mini Cooper S. If you like how an S3 (without magnetic ride, i.e., adjustable dampers) handles, your most economical bet would be to install S3 springs, dampers, and stabilizer bars. I am not aware of any company (e.g., Bilstein, Koni) that makes just an adjustable damper for the A3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> I also saw your other thread re: Mini Cooper S. If you like how an S3 (without magnetic ride, i.e., adjustable dampers) handles, your most economical bet would be to install S3 springs, dampers, and stabilizer bars. I am not aware of any company (e.g., Bilstein, Koni) that makes just an adjustable damper for the A3.


It was just Mini Cooper, not an S...it just felt more fun than my A3. It is of course a lot harsher at the same time, which I didn't like...I guess I am asking for too much...firm, fun and comfortable....they are probably mutually exclusive.

Bilsten makes the B16 coilover with adjustable damping for the A3/S3.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> It was just Mini Cooper, not an S...it just felt more fun than my A3. It is of course a lot harsher at the same time, which I didn't like...I guess I am asking for too much...firm, fun and comfortable....they are probably mutually exclusive.
> 
> Bilsten makes the B16 coilover with adjustable damping for the A3/S3.


For the price of a Mini I would get a Miata (after the craze dies down in a year or two). I know about the B16, I was remarking about the absence of an adjustable damper as a standalone purchase, i.e., not as part of a coilover system.

Go test drive an S3 without magnetic ride, and if you like it, just spec out the springs, dampers, and stabilizer bars, or wait until an S3 owner upgrades his suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

B14's are pretty popular and personally prefer over ST's


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an OEM S3 suspension with about 75 miles on it that I would be willing to sell you. This is a non mag ride spring and strut set up. Would drop right into your car. 

Shoot me a message if you're interested.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> For the price of a Mini I would get a Miata (after the craze dies down in a year or two).
> 
> Go test drive an S3 without magnetic ride, and if you like it, just spec out the springs, dampers, and stabilizer bars, or wait until an S3 owner upgrades his suspension.



I am not planning to switch my ride unless it is an upgrade to the S3/RS3, or other future VW group product of similar attributes.

Yea, I probably should test drive the S3, thanks for the advice :laugh:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I have an OEM S3 suspension with about 75 miles on it that I would be willing to sell you. This is a non mag ride spring and strut set up. Would drop right into your car.
> 
> Shoot me a message if you're interested.


Thank you, I will certainly consider it, but I should go test drive the S3 first.


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> Thank you, I will certainly consider it, but I should go test drive the S3 first.


Did you ever decide on suspension?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

stiggysaurus said:


> Did you ever decide on suspension?


I have narrowed down to the following options:

1) Trade in the car and get an S3.

2) Keep the car and get the Bilstein B12 when it is out or simply order the Euro Eibach B12 pro kit when it is out.

3) Wait for the VWR Sport springs (should be coming out this year) and match it with Bilstein B8 shocks.

4) Bilstein B14 (not preferred as I live up North so corrosion is an issue).


1....is kinda silly as I already sit in a Canadian S-line while has all the nice interior bits of the S3, so the only valuable thing that I would gain from upgrading (to me) is only the suspension and exhaust (I don't care much for power)....so I most likely won't go with 1.

2. Highly likely

3. If I become impatient with 2 then I might get the VWR + B8 instead.

4. Unlikely as I don't want to deal with corrosion issues.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont live as far north as VWNCC does but I have the B14's on my car. Its a good bang for your buck coilover system. It feels a bit firmer then when I had H&R sport springs on but definitely not as bouncy. I would recommend them.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VWNCC said:


> I am not planning to switch my ride unless it is an upgrade to the S3/RS3, or other future VW group product of similar attributes.
> 
> Yea, I probably should test drive the S3, thanks for the advice :laugh:


To the OP,

Don't forget to consider this option, it would be a good one and not that expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Could always wait till the RS3 arrives late 2017. Im sure it will address any concerns you have with your current ride :laugh:


That's definitely an option. My other half was telling me..."are you sure you won't want to upgrade to an RS3 if you upgrade to an S3 now?"


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> I dont live as far north as VWNCC does but I have the B14's on my car. Its a good bang for your buck coilover system. It feels a bit firmer then when I had H&R sport springs on but definitely not as bouncy. I would recommend them.


Yea, if I am not worried about corrosion, I'd totally go with B14. I have only heard good things about it from numerous Mk7 and A/S3 owners.


----------



## Dandanfings (Aug 22, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, if I am not worried about corrosion, I'd totally go with B14. I have only heard good things about it from numerous Mk7 and A/S3 owners.


what corrosion?
I run B14s here in the cold/wet uk and they are faultless!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dandanfings said:


> what corrosion?
> I run B14s here in the cold/wet uk and they are faultless!


Snow brings the salt trucks. Its the salt that leads to the corrosion.


----------



## Dandanfings (Aug 22, 2015)

we get salt on our roads too and Bilsteins are treated just like the KW's are.


----------

